# Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?



## batmaan (9. April 2013)

*Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*

Moin, 

ich bin aus dem Häuschen, dass ein neuer Batman Teil vorgestellt wurden ist, siehe News und Sammelfred. Ich bin grad dabei jede Information, Bild aus dem Netz zu saugen..Nun frage ich , ob ich damit weiter machen soll.. Kaufen werde ich das Spiel so oder so, aber eigentlich will ich mich überraschen lassen was passiert..
Ich versuche jetzt die 6 Monate zu warten und kein Artikel etc.. zu lesen, wie gesagt, gekauft wird es so.

wie macht ihr das? Wenn euch ein Spiel brennend interessiert, ehr jede News zu erbettelen oder geheim Haltung?


----------



## plaGGy (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*

Da nicht alle Leute in der Lage sind mit 



Spoiler



Hallo, ich bin ein Spoiler!


 umzugehen, versuche ich bei spielen die wirklich auf Storyelementen beruhen und die ich auf jeden Fall spielen möchte, jede News nach und um den Release zu vermeiden.

Vom Gameplay her weiß man idr doch so viel, das da nicht mehr viel gespoilert werden kann.
Früherh ab ich viele News gelesen, heute eher nur noch bei ganz wenigen ausgewählten Titel mal hier und da aufschnappen wann Release ist und obs neue Entwicklungen gibt, sonst les ich meistens garnicht mehr und lass das Spiel sprechen, auch keine Tests mehr.


----------



## Sieben (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*

Ab und zu wird in Trailern ne Menge verraten. Wenn man sich die Trailer der Filme auf den Privaten Sendern anguckt, dann bestehen die meist zu 80% aus Filmmaterial vom Ende. Bei Spielen ist das sicherlich nicht so extrem, aber es kann natürlich passieren, dass das Spiel dadurch uninteressant wird, weil man sich die Story schon fast selbst zusammenreimen kann.

Wenn ich ein Spiel oder Film mit "unbeschreiblichen, nie da gewesenen Horror" bewerbe und man im Trailer den Horror (meistens Monster) schon zeigt, geht ne Menge flöten. Hab mich beim Film "The Descent" kaum informiert und dachte das wär echt son 0815 Natursurvival Film. Dass da echt Monster auftauchten hat mich positiv überrascht.

Manchmal sind weniger Informationen gut, kann aber auch nachteilig sein, weil man ja sein Geld nicht für jeden Mist ausgibt  . Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, wie viele Informationen er/sie sich zutraut.


----------



## batmaan (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*

da ich es zu 100% kaufen werde, versuche ich mich zurück zu halten.


----------



## Lexx (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*

Ich süchtle (Lieblings-)Titel gar nicht so hinterher, manchmal bekommt man was mit, 
sieht ein paar (In-Game-)Bilder, liest im was es ungefähr geht, das reicht mir dann schon.

Was du beschreibst, grenzt ja schon fast an "Fan-atismus". 

Und merke: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. (Nein, nicht Schadenfreude.)
Derer beraubst du dich, wenn man es "übertreibt".

Wie immer: die Vernunft liegt irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## Ahab (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*

Ich persönlich bin was Spiele angeht ziemlich pessimistisch geworden. Ich freue mich bisweilen sehr auf einen Titel, überlasse aber nichts dem Zufall. Ohne Wertungen gelesen, oder Betas gespielt zu haben, kaufe ich mir fast kein Spiel mehr. Das letzte Spiel das ich mir blind gekauft habe, war CoD:MW2 und das hat mich ziemlich enttäuscht. Die letzten zwei Spiele die ich mir blind gekauft _hätte_ waren Medal of Honor und Sniper: Ghost Warrior. Bei beiden gab es eine Beta, bzw. eine Demo. Das hat mich in beiden Fällen davor bewahrt, mir in den Hintern zu beißen. Die Spiele wären mir nicht mal einen Zehner wert gewesen und MoH wird ja sogar richtig schlecht gepflegt, weil es kaum jemand spielt.

Seit dem geht nichts mehr ohne Background. Sim City wäre der nächste Kandidat gewesen. Ich war total heiß drauf, aber wenn ich mir die Berichte und Meinungen reinziehe verliere ich eiskalt die Lust. Nein, blind schmeiße ich keinem Publisher auch nur einen Cent in den Rachen. Nicht mehr. Die Zeiten sind leider vorbei.


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*



Sieben schrieb:


> Ab und zu wird in Trailern ne Menge verraten.


 
Andererseits können Trailer auch mal lügen oder einen Roten Hering auslegen. wird allerdings eher selten so gemacht


----------



## Lexx (11. April 2013)

*AW: Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*



Ahab schrieb:


> ...


 Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. April 2013)

*AW: Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*



Lexx schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



Wohl dass es bei ihm umgekehrt ist: Er liest alle News und tests, um sicherzugehen, am Spiel Spass haben zu können.


----------



## DarkMo (11. April 2013)

*AW: Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*

nicht informieren -> potenzielle katze im sack (ahabs argument).
informieren -> spoilergefahr (befürchtung des te).

ich versuche für mich potentielle spiele durch frühe news herauszukristallisieren. die werden dann halbherzig verfolgt (also wenn sich mir mal was aufdrängt dazu, les ichs, seltener aber aus eigenem antrieb) und nach dem release (den ich meistens durch diese halbherzigkeit verschlaf  ) schau ich mir die usermeinungen an. die verraten zu dem zeitpunkt ja selten was von der story, sondern "spoilern" nur die unerträglichen zustände. NATÜRLICH nicht immer *hüstel* aber leider halt immer öfter >< danach entscheide ich mich dann, ob ichs wirklich kauf, oder ob ichs links liegen lass. einige jahre später fällts mir aufm grabbeltisch auf und ich erinnere mich zurück "hey, das hatte dich mal intressiert - fürn 10er kann mans ja mal probieren" xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2013)

*AW: Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*

Auch wenn mich ein Game brennend interessieren sollte, werde ich Tests und Co genau studieren. Bei dem Zeugs was einem mittlerweile versucht wird aufs Auge zu drücken will man ja auch keine Katze im Sack kaufen. Ich finde sogar das es die Vorfreude steigert


----------



## batmaan (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mehr Spaß wenn man News ignoriert?*

so, ich bin mir nun endgültig sicher dass ich Batman arkham origins kaufen werde und konnte erfolgreich verhindern die demo mir anzusehen.


----------

